# Porcupine Mountain Back Country Camping/ Fishing



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey all,

Hopefully this year if not next year, I am planning on a back country camping/ fishing trip to the Porcupine Mountains. I've vacationed there in the past quite a bit, but never been backwoods camping there. I know there are lots of bears, but not sure how often encounters occur. Anyone have any negative encounters? Im really not too worried because I will be armed with my gun and bear spray, but I dont want to get eaten in my sleep.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

You will be fine. SMH


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> You will be fine. SMH


Thousands of people hike and camp in the back country of the park each and every year and it has been decades since anyone has been eaten in the Porkies. FM


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Thousands of people hike and camp in the back country of the park each and every year and it has been decades since anyone has been eaten in the Porkies. FM


Now the Wolves on the other hand lol.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

profisher777 said:


> Im really not too worried because I will be armed with my gun and bear spray, but I dont want to get eaten in my sleep.


Just wear this and you'll be fine...


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Just wear this and you'll be fine...


What happens if the bear finds me attractive though. I think id rather be eaten than be made into smokies weekend fling....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just don't store food in your tent. Hang your food high and out of the way.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

profisher777 said:


> What happens if the bear finds me attractive though. I think id rather be eaten than be made into smokies weekend fling....


Don’t go to sleep with peanut butter on your breath


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Hang your food first before setting up camp. My buddy's backpack was stolen by a bear as we were setting up camp. The previous campers dumped their garage just outside the campsite so that probably didn't help.


----------



## BigPine (Feb 18, 2018)

I've hiked every trail in the Porkies, and have seen exactly one bear in all my time there--and that was from my car on the South Boundary Road.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Better read this:
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/ccw-state-parks.91724/


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

I went during the salmon run last fall and I didn't see any sign of them. Encounters are pretty rare from what I understand. There is a good number of people in the porkies on any given day so they have to be pretty shy or there would be a lot of sightings.What time of year are you going?


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm actually going to be in that area in late June. In top of fishing in the park, which I've done, I also was considering hitting a couple of tribs off to the west. I have a somewhat limited timeframe, so if anyone with a bit of knowledge about the area can pm me, I would be most appreciative!


----------



## ShoreFisher (Mar 23, 2015)

Straight from the parks website-
“The park employees are advising hikers in the Porcupine mountains and nearby areas to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
Visitors should also carry a pepper spray can just in case a bear is encountered. Spraying the pepper into the air will irritate the bear's sensitive nose and it will run away.
It is also a good idea to keep an eye out for fresh bear scat so you have an idea if bears are in the area. People should be able to recognize the difference between black bear and wolf scat.
Wolf droppings are smaller and often contain fur. Black bear droppings tend to contain small bells and smell of pepper.”


----------

